# Is photography still a hobby or just work?



## gaz87 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all,

It would be interesting to know if as a professional photographer, do you still do it as a hobby? Or does doing it as your work take the fun out of it? 
Did everyone start as a hobbyist or enthusiast before making their way into the pro world? 

Thanks


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 11, 2013)

My work is work but my love is my love. Sometimes they blend but not always. When on a job I have a set of rules. When pursuing my pleasure those rules go out the window.


----------



## ABfilms (Nov 11, 2013)

It is currenlty my hobby, my main job is webdevelopment! I am not planning making photography my job in the future


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

I love shooting, but I hate editing.


----------



## gaz87 (Nov 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I love shooting, but I hate editing.



Why do you hate editing? 
For me its one of the most fun parts - to take something average or normal and make it look better or more interesting - or perhaps thats the difference between pro and enthusiast? I guess if you just shot a wedding you really don't wanna be doing that for hundreds of photos of aunt berty


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Nov 11, 2013)

If you can still pick up a camera w/o being paid and enjoy it it's both.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2013)

I almost always enjoy shooting, but I always enjoy shooting for me more than I enjoy shooting for someone else.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 11, 2013)

I enjoy both aspects, setting yourself personal projects alleviates the thought of "work" and pushes me forward in my own photography. Sometimes I have to admit I'm around cameras so much it is hard to distinguish work and play sometimes.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 11, 2013)

It's both for me.  Earning money from portraits. Weddings babies etc helps pay some of the bills. Fund new purchases and fund trips to photo drift events.  I love getting time out on the track even if I'm not always getting paid for that part of my photography yet.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 12, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> When on a job I have a set of rules. When pursuing my pleasure those rules go out the window.



^^^^
THAT.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's never been a hobby, always been a job. The fact that I love what I do doesn't always make it work.


----------

